# The origin of Songkran.



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

As related by Brother Joshua...... the word Songkran comes from two Thai words. The first, Sanuk, is Thai for fun. The second, Sangop, is Thai for peaceful or serene.

The origin of Songkran can be traced back to ancient history involving the brahman god Kabil. The God, being jealous of the knowledge of a young man, posed to him three riddles. * If he could not answer them, then he would have his head cut off; but, if he correctly answered them, then the God would have his own head cut off. *

The young man, not knowing the answers, took the allotted days to listen to birds. Then he overheard the mother bird telling her children about his dilemma, and also the answers to the three riddles. 
He correctly told them to the god Kabil, who then had his own head cut off!.

But, of course, it would cause a great calamity for the gods head to touch the ground. So one of the gods daughters caught the head on a tray, and put it in a cave.

Tradition has it that each year during Songkran, a different daughter retrieves the God's head from the cave, and carries it around Mount Meru, a sacred mountain in both Hindu and Buddhist mythology.

Brother Joshua says that the bathing of the head is also done each year, to pay respect. That's why water is thrown.......

So now you know.....

(Excerpt from the excellent Pattaya City ExPats Club News Letter.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Fascinating stuff KS, thanks for that.

Superstition is big business in Thailand, no doubt about it. The things people believe...


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on what were the riddles - I like riddles )


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Come on what were the riddles - I like riddles )


- where did you find a person's aura in the morning? where did you find it at noon? Where did you find it at night?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

frogblogger said:


> - where did you find a person's aura in the morning? where did you find it at noon? Where did you find it at night?


Guess: Morning - mum's tummy; Noon - all around them; Night - Heaven


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Close! Morning, the face - so you wash it to greet the day. Noon, in the heat of the day - the chest, so you bathe all over - in the evening, home from work, the feet - so you bathe them before entering your home ....


----------

